# Rain Gear storage



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I stopped leaving rain gear in the boat a number of years ago for that very reason. I have a dry hatch that is specifically for rain gear, jackets, etc that I just put stuff in each time out.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Ditto to what Steve said. I do pack it in a dry bag in the fall and winter for wind protection if needed. If there's a high threat of rain in the cooler months I just stay home. Always bring the rain gear inside after the trip is done. I embrace the rain in the summer to cool off, and like the added storage of not even having rain gear to take up space.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Two sets. One lightweight set stays in the dry bag on each and every trip for the unexpected. Another set for colder weather that goes out on an as needed basis, or stays in the truck if I don’t think it’s going to be needed. Never put away wet on either.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I keep mine in an open mesh laundry bag so it can get some air circulation. The bag lives in an undergunnel hatch that opens to the side not the top,driest hatch I've ever had on a boat.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I keep mine in a dry bag then in my rain proof big BassPro Yellow bag. I don’t leave it there. Always take it out when I get home


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Leave mine rolled up, secured with velcro strap, stored in the bow. If I use it, I hang it up in the garage until it is dried thoroughly before re-stowing it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Resealable vacuum bag. Let me dry out after use before stuffing back in the bag.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tailchaser16 said:


> Maybe a dumb question: How do you store your rain gear?
> I have mine in a dry bag. Just spent 3 days washing and drying an old Frog Toggs jacket that I think has mold. Was able to remove most with Dawn dish detergent and sunlight.
> Don’t want to deal with that again. Any pointers?


Also, do you keep stored out in the weather or do you have a cover, or keep in some sort of car port or garage. You have water tight hatches like mine. But with heating and cooling, they can get some condensation and that's where you get mold, only at some point you got a bit of water in them. 

I keep the boat covered when not in use. So with each hatch, I prop them open with a short piece of 1" x"2 where it lays flat, but provides just enough airflow to keep the compartments dry. Also, I take everything out after each use and have a place in the garage where it lives between trips. So my garage is always dry.

I also use Frogg Toggs (figured that one out about 20yrs ago). So if it is used at any time, when I get home, I make sure I spray any saltwater off it and let it hang dry in the garage. Once dry, I stow it back in it's pouch and then sometimes I'll then stow that in a 1gal ziplock freezer bag. That then get's packed in a plastic crate that also has other boat stuff and gear in it and I just grab it and stow it back in the boat when I'm ready to go.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a roll up dry bag like so:









In this bag I keep a spare set of clothes, towel and my rain/cold gear. It comes in and out of the boat when not in use. If I use rain gear I wash/clean it and let it dry when I get home. If it’s just a jacket because it’s cold I fold it back up and put it back in the bag. I leave it fully opened in my spare room when not on the boat. I sometimes throw a dryer sheet in the bag as well.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm with Bobber on that mesh storage bag (just a brand new chum bag actually..). Dry storage bags won't let any water in - but also won't let any moisture out... so you end up with mildew problems unless you remove everything from that bag after each day on the water... The mesh bag allows whatever you leave in your bag to stay dry while stored on your boat if it's in a relatively dry hatch... Mine has two extra lure boxes (one is a box filled with DOA shrimp..) a pair of storm goggles (thank you Desert Storm), and a few other things I might need. Once I went to the mesh bag - mildew problems went away... Funny thing I also long ago quit keeping my Helly Hansen commercial rain jacket in any kind of storage - since it's perfect to keep mosquitoes off of you before dawn at whatever boat ramp you're at down in the 'glades (mosquitoes can't bite through raingear...) and does keep me warm in those before dawn long runs wherever we're headed...


----------

